# Wheel Brush Recommendation



## ChrisUNC79 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a 2011 E92 with M Sports Package. The narrowly spaced spokes makes it very difficult to clean the inside rim of the wheel. Any recommendations for a good brush that won't damage the finish and is small/flexible enough to clean the inside rim of the wheel behind the brake rotors?


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

I like the ez-detail brush, seems to work really well, it's durable and cleans up nice. For behind the BMW brake calipers, I usually have to roll the car forward just enough to get the spots behind the caliper, it's too tight for many brushes.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

thekurgan said:


> I like the ez-detail brush, seems to work really well, it's durable and cleans up nice. For behind the BMW brake calipers, I usually have to roll the car forward just enough to get the spots behind the caliper, it's too tight for many brushes.


I have two (small and large) of the ez- brushes, they are great for cleaning wheels no matter what kind they are.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Don't forget our Eimann Fabrik Wheel Woolies Brushes.

P21S is a safe, pH-controlled, non-acid, non-lye based detergent that provides terrific cleaning and guarantees not to damage any type of wheel: painted, clear-coated, polished or anodized.

[URL="







[/URL]​


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Chris,
I've tried every brush known to man and have those same brushes down in the basement as we speak.
I thought the Daytona/EZ brush would be the answer. Not quite. I found that when I withdrew the Daytona from tight places, the bristles would snap back to their natural position and I'd invariably get liquid splashed into my eyes and onto my face and clothing. Sort of an impromptu personal hygene program for the upper body. A slow withdrawl would correct the problem but I just couldn't train myself to do anything slow so I don't use the Daytona for wheels any more. It's great for the engine compartment so I still use it frequently there.

I got a set of the woolies Angelo mentions in post #4. The little one is perfect for narrow places like between my rotors and my deep dish rims. The big one makes great strides on the more open parts of the wheel. Soft as a baby's bottom.
Believe it or not, a simple 2 inch paint brush, horsehair, obligatory duct tape wrapped around the metal bits also does a great job on narrow bits and wide areas. These are as close as your local hardware store.

So, the best I've found so far: The Woolies and a horsehair paintbrush.
-John C.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Johnz3mc said:


> Chris,
> I've tried every brush known to man and have those same brushes down in the basement as we speak.
> I thought the Daytona/EZ brush would be the answer. Not quite. I found that when I withdrew the Daytona from tight places, the bristles would snap back to their natural position and I'd invariably get liquid splashed into my eyes and onto my face and clothing. Sort of an impromptu personal hygene program for the upper body. A slow withdrawl would correct the problem but I just couldn't train myself to do anything slow so I don't use the Daytona for wheels any more. It's great for the engine compartment so I still use it frequently there.
> 
> ...


Sorry John...I had to laugh  I've been using the EZ/Daytona brushed for a whild and like them a lot. It took me about one use to get used to the splash effect  Those Woolies look pretty nice though. Do they seem like something that will last?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Bill-SD said:


> Sorry John...I had to laugh  I've been using the EZ/Daytona brushed for a whild and like them a lot. It took me about one use to get used to the splash effect  Those Woolies look pretty nice though. Do they seem like something that will last?


I'm with you on the splash back effect, to me that's something that you can control...I've used tons of wheel brushes and the ez brush is one of the best..not saying the woolies are not


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

I read somewhere that if you twist them while pulling them out, you'll reduce splash back significantly.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you guys for your comments on the Eimann Fabrik Wheel Woolies Brushes, I see if you have a brush that works you then your batting a 1000%, just remember that the Our Eimann Fabrik Wheel Woolies don't twist or bend like others out there and also don't break like them also.

http://www.properautocare.com/eifawhwo.html


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

POof540i said:


> I read somewhere that if you twist them while pulling them out, you'll reduce splash back significantly.


There is definately is trick to it. I do it without thinking now, but did get splashed in the beginning.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

POof540i said:


> I read somewhere that if you twist them while pulling them out, you'll reduce splash back significantly.





Bill-SD said:


> There is definately is trick to it. I do it without thinking now, but did get splashed in the beginning.


With as many cars that I detail, finding something that works and lasts is 110% for me. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend this brush to anyone. The splash back is a very small problem and can be controlled if you pull back slowly and wear glasses, be prepared to get splatters on you...


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Dave/Bill,
To be honest, I was laughing too. Every time I got spritzed I would giggle like a little school girl and remember the old adage about old dogs. Somehow, the old saying seemed to fit perfectly.

As for the durability of the woolie pack, I haven't really put them through their paces yet, but just wait until the coupe (still hibernating for the winter) gets back on the road in mid April. I'll give them a really good workout and if I remember, I'll report back in late summer/early fall.
I'm so bored with the Green Gummer (Ford Escape 4x4) I go down to the car port and sit in the BMW, grab the steering wheel and jerk it quickly left and right and left and right and back again and make 'zoom zoom ' sounds. Never any 'screeech/bang' sounds though.
I wish I lived in Calif.
-John C.


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

dboy11 said:


> I'm with you on the splash back effect, to me that's something that you can control...I've used tons of wheel brushes and the ez brush is one of the best..not saying the woolies are not


the brush is good, however it isn't durable. Mine and quite a few others have snapped at the handle base thus rendering the whole brush nearly useless! I jerry rigged mine with some duct tape and a new handle.


----------



## DetailDan (Jul 3, 2007)

I have broken a couple EZ detail brushes, wouldnt buy another one.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

csmeance said:


> the brush is good, however it isn't durable. Mine and quite a few others have snapped at the handle base thus rendering the whole brush nearly useless! I jerry rigged mine with some duct tape and a new handle.


really? I do think that the handle could be stiffer, but the reason is so you can bend it for getting into corners...I detailed well over 70 cars last summer.. better than half I used the brush on and its still gong strong...this brush is a good tool used with good chemicals you can produce desired results IMO...if your going to push as hard as you can on it, then any brush is going to break down...good wheel cleaning is brushes and chemicals...choosing the right combo is the key



DetailDan said:


> I have broken a couple EZ detail brushes, wouldnt buy another one.


Dan do you not run a commercial detail business? your name is familiar to me


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

dboy11 said:


> really? I do think that the handle could be stiffer, but the reason is so you can bend it for getting into corners...I detailed well over 70 cars last summer.. better than half I used the brush on and its still gong strong...this brush is a good tool used with good chemicals you can produce desired results IMO...if your going to push as hard as you can on it, then any brush is going to break down...good wheel cleaning is brushes and chemicals...choosing the right combo is the key
> 
> Dan do you not run a commercial detail business? your name is familiar to me


I looked into it more after you posted, apparently I had the outdated Blue one which had a few defects, the new red one is supposed to be much more improved. I might buy an updated one soon...


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

csmeance said:


> I looked into it more after you posted, apparently I had the outdated Blue one which had a few defects, the new red one is supposed to be much more improved. I might buy an updated one soon...


Yes they did some improvements on the handle...another thing about this company is they guarantee their product. If it breaks they will send you a new one and ask for the old one back. That's probably the reason for the improvements. What I did with mine I cut four pieces of metal hanger about 4 inches long then taped those to the handle right next to the base of the handle...that improved the stability of the brush.


----------



## DetailDan (Jul 3, 2007)

dboy11 said:


> Dan do you not run a commercial detail business? your name is familiar to me


Nope, I just detail part time.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

DetailDan said:


> Nope, I just detail part time.


Thanks are you a member at detailcity.org?


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

I am actually on my second EZ/Daytona because the handle broke on the first one. I did get a out of use of of it, and it worked well so I bought another. I think the first was EZ and the second Daytona. I don't know if the handle is improved or not, but the bristles are softer in the Daytona.


----------

